# [NOT SOLVED, BUT SHOULD BE CLOSED] DHCP to static address

## AlexanderKh

Hello,

How could I change my configuration from DHCP (my router gives me IP) to static one (another IP address was obtained from my internet provider)?

I use baselayout-2.Last edited by AlexanderKh on Fri Nov 21, 2014 1:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## charles17

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Complete_Handbook/Configuring_the_system#Static_IP_address might help.

----------

## AlexanderKh

 *charles17 wrote:*   

> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Complete_Handbook/Configuring_the_system#Static_IP_address might help.

 

I just noticed that dhcpcd is not installed on my PC. Should I install it?

In order to specify, I need to change the IP that listed as 'home 192.168.0.101' in 'DHCP CLIENT LIST' at the following screenshot: http://picpaste.com/pics/5-sHKPsqem.1416573332.jpeg

----------

## charles17

In case you want to stick with Gentoo net.* scripts you don't need it necessarily, but the much easier setup is with https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Network_management_using_DHCPCD

----------

## AlexanderKh

 *charles17 wrote:*   

> In case you want to stick with Gentoo net.* scripts you don't need it necessarily, but the much easier setup is with https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Network_management_using_DHCPCD

 

Thank you for your help. However, it has come to my attention that the matter cannot be resolved since my router DLink DIR-100 is pretty simple for it(

----------

## WWWW

make up your mind, dhcp or static?

----------

